# Remember Reach *Symphobia, LASS*



## Daniel James (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am working on a little Halo trailer type thing, I wrote this for it and would love to hear if you think I got Lass and Symphobia sitting well together.

http://www.hybridtwo.com/files/daniel/Remember%20Reach.mp3

Cheers

Dan


----------



## JohnG (Oct 21, 2010)

wow -- DJ great to hear your piece!

Now I want more -- you've laid out a world and now you can go anywhere with it. You could take this into a major action / drama trailer land and get it to "11."


----------



## Farkle (Oct 21, 2010)

Daniel, an outstanding cue!

I'm particularly impressed with how you handle the crescendo into FF section at about :24... without having reverb slop all over the place.

Can you talk a bit about how you kept the symphobia sound clear and unmuddied with your reverbs? When I layer LASS and Symph, and get loud, I feel like I'm swimming in hall reverb.

Again, congratulations!

Mike


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Farkle here is a video response...easier than trying to explain via text.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uVD8NP5QKE

Dan


----------



## Farkle (Oct 21, 2010)

Daniel James @ Thu Oct 21 said:


> Hey Farkle here is a video response...easier than trying to explain via text.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uVD8NP5QKE
> 
> Dan



Hi, Daniel!

Awesome, thank you for sharing the vid. Makes a lot of sense; I had never thought how important it was to control the bass at the Reverb end. I keep trying to EQ down the "boom" at the dry/Kontakt out level. I'm going to try a shot at your EQ concepts, controlling the bass in the reverb.

What's also interesting, is that it looks like you're inserting a verb on each of your submix outputs (strings, brass, etc.) as an insert, not as a send. I've been putting a send on each of my submix groups, and mixing the dry signal with the send. I like how you're doing it, it's like each group gets its' own ER and Tail through the Arts Acoustic Reverb.

Speaking of which, do you also have an Arts Acoustic plug on your final orchestral output, doing a plate/hall "tail" verb? It looks like all of your verbs happen like in your video, on each orchestral submix.

I'm going to try some of these experiments on a string elegy I'm working on. If I can get the darn thing done, I'll post it.

Thank you again for taking the time to post, Daniel, and thanks for the shoutout in the vid! 

All the best,

Mike


----------



## IFM (Oct 22, 2010)

I was not familiar with Arts Acoustic and listened to a couple demos. Fantastic sound and I think I found my next purchase. 
Nice piece.
Chris


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 22, 2010)

Dragon it really is a great plugin, I use it ALOT for making my own pads out of orchestral instruments, the way its all laid out is really easy to understand too so you can be creative with it :D


----------



## rabiang (Oct 22, 2010)

very interesting approach. 

two notes: your reverb is quite short, is it the same on all the tracks in length? do you ever feel you miss a dimension (depth) when mixing like this?


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey rabiang, my reverb is short? heh to be totally honest I have never noticed, I tend to tweak parameters as I listen and when I think it sounds good I keep it, as apposed to being told strings should have a tail that is x seconds long.

Again I dont feel I am missing any depth, I always try to compose with foreground midground and background so most of my depth comes from intentional balance adjustments...like I say for me its all about what sounds good, I never aim to make it sound like its recorded in a real hall or anything like that, I just try to make it sound good to me.


----------



## rabiang (Oct 22, 2010)

what more can you ask for - a producer who seeks specfic esthetic's, good work, man.

i assume you have tried to widen the depth dim, with close instruments, and found them too distracting?


----------

